# FS CF Odyssea 48in 260wt light fixture



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

48inch 260wt Compact Fluorescent fixture by Odyssea. Has 2 65wt 6700K bulbs (6 months old), 2 actinics, and 4 LED's as moonlights. Comes with adjustable / hinged mounting legs. 6700K bulbs are barely used (3 hrs each day). One cooling fan makes a slight noise, but I rotated the bulbs so that it is only on when the actinics are turned on (almost never, for me). Separate switches for back set of lights (6700K), front set (actinics), and moonlights.

$80 - pickup proffered


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

$70 ... anyone??


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

sold


----------

